# SHARS "Z" knee power feed????



## rbertalotto (Feb 14, 2015)

I just ordered a Sars APZ-150 to power feed the knee on my Grizzly milling machine. Anyone here have any experience with this?

http://www.shars.com/products/view/20357/APZ150_Milling_Machine_Power_Feed_Z_Traverse_150_Lbs


----------



## randyc (Feb 14, 2015)

Not to be snarky but wouldn't that question have been better addressed _before_ you ordered it


----------



## doug11k (Feb 14, 2015)

Roy,
I have one on my B'port. Mine looks a little different than yours(4 years old). It had to be mounted at an angle to clear Y-axis feed. Saves a lot of cranking!


----------



## rbertalotto (Feb 14, 2015)

Not snarky at all...good question...I don't have an answer....Risk Taker?


----------



## randyc (Feb 14, 2015)

rbertalotto said:


> Not snarky at all...good question...I don't have an answer....Risk Taker?



GREAT answer, LOL !


----------



## lens42 (Feb 14, 2015)

I have a similar drive on my BP clone knee. It was on there when I bought it. Just be sure to not leave the crank on there when running the rapid feed.


----------



## toolman49 (Feb 14, 2015)

G'Day,
I hope your Power Feed is a little better packed than the one I purchased from Shars a couple of years ago, the various components (in plastic bags) were tossed into a flat rate box with about 6 sheets of balled up newspaper as packing material, it arrived here in Australia looking like it had been tumbled in a cement mixer, the cost of returning it was prohibitive, the post and packing charged was around $100 with the postage component being $40, so Shars charged me $10 a sheet for recycled newspaper, surely on a $400 purchase they have enough margin to spend a few cents on bubble wrap ?. Will I ever purchase from Shars again ?, no friggin way !.
Regards,
Martin


----------



## george wilson (Feb 16, 2015)

I have an imported knee power feed that I haven't installed yet. I found that I needed to make alterations to the mill in order to get the parts to work. Now I have put it off so long I've forgotten what the alterations were. I think these were made to fit real Bridgeports. But,the clones aren't quite the same as original BP's.

My import BP clone is a Bridgewood,which was made in Taiwan. It has been a great mill since 1986. I bought one for the toolmaker's shop where I worked. I think these Bridgewoods are about as nice a BP clone as you will ever get. They are no longer sold,unfortunately.


----------



## rbertalotto (Feb 16, 2015)

> Just be sure to not leave the crank on there when running the rapid feed.



Yup, I bought an 8" hand wheel for fine adjustments. Amazon.com $30
I'm pretty sure I'll need to do some modifications to get this drive to work on my Grizzly. But that's half the fun!


----------



## 8ntsane (Feb 16, 2015)

I put the Z power feed on my mill years ago. It will save you a lot of cranking, and I mean a lot! Once you get it installed your going to fall in love with it. I would look for a hand wheel for the fine ajustments, 8or maybe 10 inch.If your keeping the big crank handle, remove it except when you need it. They can hurt you bad.


----------



## Holescreek (Feb 16, 2015)

I made an adapter that fit into a hand drill and use that to make quick work out of long table movements.


----------



## KMoffett (Feb 16, 2015)

Holescreek said:


> I made an adapter that fit into a hand drill and use that to make quick work out of long table movements.


I bought one of those for ~$40.  Works great.

Ken


----------



## Sandia (Feb 17, 2015)

KMoffett said:


> I bought one of those for ~$40.  Works great.
> 
> Ken


 

Not trying to steel the post here guys. Ken where did you get the drill adapter for the knee>


----------



## KMoffett (Feb 17, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/INCH-SHANK-ADAPTER-POWER-DRILL/dp/B00DVTLOG6
http://www.holdgateenterprises.com/toolmill.htm
http://www.absimporttools.com/1-2-inch-shank-knee-feed-adapter-for-power-drill.html
https://www.penntoolco.com/catalog/products/products.cfm?categoryID=11701
http://millingaccessories.biz/2015/02/12/quick-quill-feed-knee-feed-adapter-works-with-power-drill/   (mine)

Probably more.


----------



## Sandia (Feb 17, 2015)

KMoffett said:


> http://www.amazon.com/INCH-SHANK-ADAPTER-POWER-DRILL/dp/B00DVTLOG6
> http://www.holdgateenterprises.com/toolmill.htm
> http://www.absimporttools.com/1-2-inch-shank-knee-feed-adapter-for-power-drill.html
> https://www.penntoolco.com/catalog/products/products.cfm?categoryID=11701
> ...


 
Thanks much


----------

